# PC to Mac 10.5.1 + Dreamweaver locked files



## NightL (Feb 14, 2008)

We have just transferred all our files over to a Mac 10.5.1 server.  I maintain a number of websites via Dreamweaver CS3 with our local files stored on the new server.

We have a couple of PCs that are now unable to unlock files on the new server.  No problem with the Macs.

Can someone point to where there may be some information on the issue of PCs (XP) and file permissions on the Mac Leopard 10.5.1 server.

One website alone has over 25,000 files locked.  The locking feature is  essential when multiple people are working on the same website.


----------



## NightL (Mar 26, 2008)

Stunned by the silence...

Obviously this is not a Dreamweaver problem... Dreamweaver only utilises the permissions feature found under right-click preferences in a PC and apple-I on a mac. 

The tech guys came back with a solution:

"We propose to replace the existing MacPro running Mac OS X Server 10.5.2 Leopard  with a previous model MacPro running Mac OS X Server 10.4 Tiger. It appears the way forward in solving this issue is to downgrade."

and

"It will have the same amount of  RAM and storage.

It does have a slower processor, 2.GHz Quad compared to a 2.8GHz 8- Core. As a server, I don't think you will notice any difference in performance.

The big advantage is it can run Tiger, which should solve the access issues we are currently experiencing."

Any suggestions on this before we down grade...?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 27, 2008)

Why does your tech dept want to give you a different computer? You can run tiger just fine on your current machine. 

why are you running server on a laptop?


----------



## NightL (Mar 28, 2008)

no... it is definitely not a laptop... 

it is a dedicated server

thankyou for the info though... will check it out further


----------



## Regan Shepherd (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi NightL,

We have the same issue. Did you end up finding a solution?


----------



## NightL (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes... I left the company...

...but before I left we had the server installed with the previous operating system... that solved that issue... The techs did try for days with no luck. All they could tell me was that people were ducking for cover left right and center at Apple. 

I found in my searchng that Mac were blaming Adobe, even though CS3 was out long before the OS, and Adobe were blaming the OS.  I would have hoped that this issue was sorted out by now.

I have no more leads than what I mentioned above.


----------



## Regan Shepherd (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks! Running a permissions repair fixes the issue temporarily. Or downloading the uploaded version also fixes it in the short term. I wonder if CS 4 resolved this issue?


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 26, 2009)

Curious, why haven't you updated your server to 10.5.7?


----------



## Regan Shepherd (Jul 26, 2009)

Does 10.5.7 resolve the locking files issue?


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure, to be honest, just trying to gather more information. Check here for 10.5.7 fixes and cross compatibility with PCs:
http://www.macwindows.com/leopard.html

I'm pretty sure you can't be the first to have experienced this issue; my thought is updates further along than yours might be the answer, but I have no proof of this.


----------



## NightL (Jul 27, 2009)

> I'm pretty sure you can't be the first to have experienced this issue



definitely not... check out the Adobe forums as well. There are threads there on this subject, though I don't see it as a PC-Adobe vs Mac issue at all. Dreamweaver only utilises the file permissions feature built into windows. I believe it is a PC vs Leopard Mac Server issue, and by following the link you provided it looks like there are still ongoing issues. 

As mentioned, I left the company and left the problem in January.

Another approach may be to upgrade your PC OS and see if that makes a difference. We were running XP on our PCs. To be honest I have only now thought of that. As everything was working fine between XP and Tiger we were looking only at trying to fix Leopard when we upgraded. Maybe Vista and 7 are more compatible with Leopard.


----------

